# What to wear with this mask



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

You could cover your clothes in fake leaves, vines, etc...and at the haunt, lay down so it appears the pumpkin is just laying in a pile of leaves. Then when you move.... (evil grin)

Otherwise, you could do the evil scarecrow thing.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I was thinking the same treatment, but using your basic Black Robe. Great looking mask, BTW. Where'd you find that Bad Boy?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> I was thinking the same treatment, but using your basic Black Robe. Great looking mask, BTW. Where'd you find that Bad Boy?


I would guess THE HORRORDOME.COM


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its made by the horror dome, but I know lord grimly has some on his eBay page.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Google "ghillie suits"

nuff said.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhhh, Good idea Grim Spirit!


----------



## sweets86 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet mask!!! I would either go with the all black robe or a brown rugged robe this picture might help










Good Luck!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking the posing as an evil scarecrow prop and then scaring unsuspecting trick or treaters would be scariest.... just wear a long gown made out of brown fabric raggedy looking.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/115/281936235_859ae7d73b.jpg?v=1162098975


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I would use the style of pumpkinrot's work. Check out Pumpkinrot.com. Love the idea of the ghillie suit.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

skullboy said:


> I would guess THE HORRORDOME.COM


lawl..

seriously, im doing the evil scarecrow yard haunt theme this year complete with a bunch of rot style scarecrows, cornstalk bundles, and punkins everywhere. So of coarse ill be dressed up to blend in looking for some good scares hehe

so where some scarecrow wrappings, tatered cloths, trench coat, straw, or whatever


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 6, 2009)

count chocula said:


> lawl..
> 
> Seriously, im doing the evil scarecrow yard haunt theme this year complete with a bunch of rot style scarecrows, cornstalk bundles, and punkins everywhere. So of coarse ill be dressed up to blend in looking for some good scares hehe
> 
> so where some scarecrow wrappings, tatered cloths, trench coat, straw, or whatever


oh my god its count chocula!!! Now im hungry raaaaaa


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*holy crap, bigfoot*



Grim Spirit said:


> Google "ghillie suits"
> 
> nuff said.


I don't hunt, nor do I know anyone who hunts, so I've never seen a ghillie suit. What a fabulous costume this will make! I'm thinking the "snow suit" will be killer under blacklight!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

go with a flannel shirt and ripped jeans. get them at goodwill than hot glue hay and leaves to it. Pose as a scarecrow and let the fun begin.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Denim bib overalls, plaid flannel shirt, rope belt boots and gloves. Sort of a zombie scarecrow.


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I vote for the ghillie suit. That would scare me and I don't scare easy!


----------

